# Red Baron / Distortion 250 into Boss DF-2 Feedbacker



## cooder (Dec 17, 2019)

Here's a fun screamin' box, need to play Snoopy's White Xmas on that now me thinks...
Distortion 250 into Backfeeder / Boss DF-2 Feedbacker.
Relay switching bypass, acrylic faceplate over laser waterdecal.


----------



## Barry (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 18, 2019)

Great stuff as always Cooder.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 18, 2019)

cooder said:


> Here's a fun screamin' box, need to play Snoopy's White Xmas on that now me thinks...
> Distortion 250 into Backfeeder / Boss DF-2 Feedbacker.
> Relay switching bypass, acrylic faceplate over laser waterdecal.


Nice!!!


----------



## Dali (Dec 18, 2019)

Very nice !

I have a real DF-2 and always enjoyed the feedbacker option. 

There's a rumour that one day @PedalPCB will offer the feedbacker as an individual circuit... I wonder how complex it would be to throw that in an expression pedal instead of a "hold" switch...


----------



## Arnaudsoma (Apr 7, 2020)

Dali said:


> Very nice !
> 
> I have a real DF-2 and always enjoyed the feedbacker option.
> 
> There's a rumour that one day @PedalPCB will offer the feedbacker as an individual circuit... I wonder how complex it would be to throw that in an expression pedal instead of a "hold" switch...



I'm waiting too for an Feedback-only-PCB ! It would be awesome. I enjoy it !!


----------

